# Inductor for Conquerer



## wastedspaceman (Sep 3, 2019)

Is there a good source for the inductor? Most of what I'm seeing is out of stock or the 2 pin fasel.


----------



## niketplos (Sep 3, 2019)

The 2 pin Fasel should work, they work in Wahs that use 4 pin inductors and if i read correctly, he was going to test this board with one. 

My issue is, i have an 4 pin out of an old wah but im not sure of the orientation to install it.


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 3, 2019)

I paid over $20 for yellow ones off eBay and Amazon... then I found this for $6








						ME-6 Wah Inductor
					

Description ME-6 Wah Inductor (570mH)- Try as a replacement for Red or Yellow Fasel, Vox, or Dunlop inductors. Provides-Increased tonality, richer harmonics, easy installation, and sturdy casing. Installation Installation Instructions View Here> Document Download Data Sheet Here>




					www.mammothelectronics.com


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 3, 2019)

A lot of 4 pin inductors have redundant sets of legs for stability/mounting purposes and they aren’t polarized so it should work any way ya spin it.


----------



## wastedspaceman (Sep 3, 2019)

Cool thanks for the heads up on the cheap one. Good to know about the 2pin/4pin difference too. Curious what worked out best in the testing


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 5, 2019)

$6 is what they should cost.  The other $14 is for the hype.


----------



## K Pedals (Sep 5, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> $6 is what they should cost.  The other $14 is for the hype.


Right...


----------

